# Los Picos de Europa (Spain)



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I want to walk and explore Los Picos De Europa in a few months time
and would therefore appreciate advice on anyone who has been there.
I know that being a nature reserve park wild camping is prohibited but are there any popular campsite?

Thank you

Joe


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Camping La Viorna in Potes is quite nice.

A good site with good facilities and close to town.

Easy access to the rest of Picos.

On MHF database Here


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello we have been to the Picos several times we stayed at a site near the town.

I would check if any of the sites are open as they have quite seasonal trade, it can be very cold and wet there.

When we went at the end of May the sites were only just opening.

Pat


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Camping La Viorna in Potes is quite nice.
> 
> A good site with good facilities and close to town.
> 
> ...


We stayed in one a little further down the road very friendly. We popped into this one and most of the plots were closed in May because they were water logged. So check before you go.

Pat


----------

